# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Lures Report; Seadrift, TX; 1/22/19



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

We might not have caught a lot this afternoon in Seadrift, TX. ahead of the front, but the ones we did were solid!

Best bait today were DSL Dirty Tequila, Color X, and Corky Softdine XL bayou green/silver. Crotch deep water over grass beds worked the best.


----------

